# Add DCC to Eggliner



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Is it reasonable to add DCC to an Eggliner? With my new ProCab system they included a decoder which is G rated. I was thinking of using that since I have it. Anyone look at this?

Tom


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bray on 17 Mar 2010 11:38 AM 
Is it reasonable to add DCC to an Eggliner? With my new ProCab system they included a decoder which is G rated. I was thinking of using that since I have it. Anyone look at this?

Tom

Tom - Last year I installed Aristo Craft's Revolution receiver in an Eggliner - there is very little difference between installing a DCC unit and what I did. Have a look:

Eggliner Install 

dave


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

That isn't so bad an install. I will attack it when the eggliner arrives.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I put a mrc decoder in an eggliner doing the same thing ...

small cut on the board and solder the leads to the board and hook up the lights 

it is a easy first install


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Easy job.

I converted 24 Eggliners to DCC for a Christmas Display.

Used a TCS HO 1 amp decoder. Worked great.

Also converted the lights to LED's. the incandescent lights are a power hog. 

This is not an easy conversion as the lights are hot melt glued into the lens and the lens are hot melt glued to the body.

Would show pictures but do not have web space to load the pictures.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The lights are fairly easy to get out. Just turn them on for awhile, and give them a tug. If the hot glue hasn't melted by then, turn up the voltage a little until it does melt. Don't leave it on with higher voltage for too long or you might melt some plastic too. If the bulbs burn out before the glue melts, then you can drill the bulb out with a 5mm drill bit by hand and then you'll have a hole for a snug fit 5 mm LED. 

Even if you get the bulb out, you might still have to clean up the hole of residual glue with a drill bit. 

If you want a red marker lamp, use a FROSTED red LED or the coverage angle won't be so good.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

What TCS decoder did you use?? 

BulletBob


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Actually they are 1.3 amp decoders.

The T1 and T4X units. 


Can't beat his warranty also. 1 year no questions asked. 


http://dccbitswitch.com/TCSPrices.htm


----------

